# Purpose of dog boxes?



## JohnBenoit09 (Mar 9, 2010)

I have always wanted to hear the main reasons behind a dog box in the truck bed. I can understand to use them for a pack of dogs like beagles or hog dogs, but why for 1 or 2 dogs? I just tie mine down with chains in the truck bed. I can also think of them to help keep dogs warm during cold months? Im not trying to say anything negative things about the use of boxes, I just wanted to know some of yalls logic behind them for a reason why I may need one. Thanks!


----------



## 91xjgawes (Mar 9, 2010)

Lots of reasons...

If you travel long trips it comes in handy.

If you do a lot of traveling up north it comes in handy not only because it will keep your dog warm, but wherever you are staying may not have kennels, and a nice warm dog box is good shelter out of the weather.

After getting out of the swamp i like to put my retrievers in their box because it is a comfort zone for them that lets them relax and not feel out of place, plus its warm and they like the warmth after being in icy water all morning.


You could tie your dog or another in the back of the truck but when you have a few buddies that have dogs and you all go to your lease it is convenient. 

A box also keeps them in shade during the warmer months, you would be surprised how hot the bed of a truck gets in 90 degree weather.

It is a fool-proof, safe, appropriate way to transport what may be a 5,000k animal..


----------



## maker4life (Mar 9, 2010)

Mine go in the boxes when it's time to go hunting and ride up front if we're just out playing . Just easier to load them in and out of the box when changing out dogs and they know it's time to turn it on when they go in the box  . Plus it's just safer for something you have invested lots of money and love in .


----------



## Tag-a-long (Mar 9, 2010)

It does offer some shelter from the elements (an open truck bed is a rough ride on a rainy day) but I'd think the main purpose would be safety.  The dog's at much less risk of ejection or injury if you're in an accident.  Plus if you crate train, it's just an extension of the crate so he's comfortable in there.  I'm not any where close to $5K (yet  ) but I've got way too much invested in my dog to transport him without a box or crate or something (usually in the cab ).  

If you go to retriever hunt tests the dog will be expected to wait patiently in the truck until it's his turn at the line.  That's easier done with a box where he doesn't see (and bark at) all the other dogs coming and going.


----------



## NGaHunter (Mar 9, 2010)

Safety...Safety...and more Safety.  The ideal dog box will let your dog stand up, turn around, and lay back down.  As Tag-a-Long said a dog in a dog box is much more safer than in an open bed of the truck.  Actually the box will keep your dog cooler in the summer and warmer in the winter.  This past weekend my 2 stayed in the box while I judged a hunt test, and had no problems


----------



## Murphy (Mar 9, 2010)

Raise a pup up to maturity and get him good at his job then realize someone just unchained your dog/friend/hunting buddy/money hole  then you'll learn you (besides all the reasons above) can LOCK a dog box


----------



## grouper throat (Mar 9, 2010)

Simple- putting them on a chain is not safe for the dog(s) while transporting them. A long chain and they might try and jump out or get wrapped up and choke to death. 

I run 4-6 dogs nearly every weekend but even if I only had one I would still own a large crate/kennel to put them in. I love my dogs and spend way too much time and money on them to transport them in a dangerous fashion, plus it's my responsibility to care for them in a safe manner as a houndsman.


----------



## Browning88 (Mar 16, 2010)

We use them because we run so many dogs, also I just got back from a Field Trial in Indiana, 9 dogs don't fit in a truck bed that well or on the long of a trip.  And as high strung as a GSP is, I'd be afraid to put them in the truck bed!!


----------



## Dog Hunter (Mar 16, 2010)

For all the reasons stated.  For the ones that talk about locking your box.  Had a buddy that was all excited about his new locking dog box.   He was not near excited after I pointed out the fact that it needed to be anchored to the truck bed somehow and the fact that a lot of the lock/handle sets that are on dogs boxes are not really that great.  You can reach to the inside of a locked handle and slide the latch over.  Just be careful you are as safe as you think.


----------



## noggin nocker (Mar 16, 2010)

A dog chained to the back of a pickup assuming an exact middle point connection with absoluty no slack in the chain "might" work depending on the size of the dog.  However, thats impossible so anyone that chains or ties their dog in the back of the risks severe injury to the dog due to the animal jumping, slipping over the side or god forbid, an accident in which case decapitation is a certainty. If the animal is in a box, its much safer and is basic common sense.


----------



## ch035 (Mar 16, 2010)

you havent watched a dog roll down the hwy after falling out of a truck i guess...then you would understand


----------



## JohnBenoit09 (Mar 17, 2010)

Makes sense to me to have one. I deffently dont make out of state trips like some of you do. I make sure she is chained down in the middle with no slack except to stand up. I dont carry my dog around that much, just trying to get everything planned for a GSP I plan to get. Thanks


----------



## mdhall (Mar 19, 2010)

I have a kennel I use in the winter time or in the heat of the summer, but my dog rides on a tether in the middle of the toolbox most of the time. I dare someone to try to take him off, they'd lose a hand.


----------



## shdybrady19 (Mar 20, 2010)

i think its more a mind set also. When you grab your dogs leash what does he do? He think he is going for a walk. Or when he sees the dog food bag. He is getting fed. When he gets in that dog box he knows whats about to come


----------



## GA DAWG (Mar 20, 2010)

I cant think of a single reason not to use one! Plus I can put all my crap in the top storage..Gotta have that


----------

